# Need help installing ceph package



## Day_JJ (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I am trying to install ceph from the package on a clean install of FreeBSD v11.1 updated to p4. 
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD dc-SAN-h1 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
I found installation / setup instructions at: http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/install/manual-freebsd-deployment/ . However, I have a problem at step 17.





> 17. Start the monitor(s).For FreeBSD we use the rc.d init scripts (called bsdrc in Ceph):
> #sudo service ceph start start mon.node1
> 
> For this to work /etc/rc.conf also needs the entry to enable ceph::
> cat 'ceph_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf


After I add the /etc/rc.conf entry, I try to start the service with the following result:

```
# service -v ceph start start mon.SAN-h1
ceph is located in /usr/local/etc/rc.d
/usr/local/bin/init-ceph: sta.rt not found (/usr/local/etc/ceph/ceph.conf defines ,
```
Removing the second "start" entry still results in an error:

```
# service -v ceph start  mon.SAN-h1
ceph is located in /usr/local/etc/rc.d
/usr/local/bin/init-ceph: mon.SAN-h1 not found (/usr/local/etc/ceph/ceph.conf defines , /var/lib/ceph defines )
```

Has anyone else used these install instructions or can tell me what is wrong?

TIA for any help.


----------

